# Sunday/Saturday morning rides to the coast



## dellzeqq (21 Nov 2010)

I don't want to tread on people's toes here, so I thought I'd ask.

If I were to organise a few early morning rides to the coast, perhaps taking in roads that I wouldn't neccessarily take a night ride along, would you be interested? The general idea would be to get to the coast by late lunchtime. We'd start early which might mean some people taking a very early train to Victoria.

Riding to the coast during the daytime would also give us more choice about the halfway stop - indeed we might go for two stops - an early livening cup of coffee, and a tea and cake stop about two thirds of the way there

To give an example - a ride to Whitstable might go along a canal towpath. A ride to Bognor might stop of at Rykas just north of Dorking for a coffee, go down Weare Street and then make another short stop at Pulborough. A ride to Wittering might go down the A286, stopping at Guildford and Singleton, or maybe just the once in Haslemere, and we could branch of the A286 at Singleton and go over the Downs, taking in the view from the top, which is pretty spiffy. A ride to Walton might stop at Maldon, which is prettier than the inside of Tescos would lead you to believe. This weekend's Brighton ride would be a natural for a weekend morning.

My thought is that this would be FNRttC pace which is either testing or sedate depending on your point of view.

But, as I said, I don't want to tread on toes, and I appreciate that a lot of other people go to a lot of trouble to sort out the Sunday Morning Rides, so maybe an early morning Saturday ride might be a better bet.

Your thoughts? Please don't be afraid to say 'Oi! keep off our turf!'


----------



## StuAff (21 Nov 2010)

Excellent idea. Providing the early start wasn't too early (7.30 or thereabouts), I could certainly be interested. As I'm intending to do a LeJOG in May/June, the more miles I can fit in the better.
Edit: Saturdays preferred.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Nov 2010)

Yep - go for it!
There will be riders who want to 'keep it domestic' due to time limitations, happy to sit and drink coffee, learn a little more about London or their home town - in a non-commuting sense - and there will be those more interested in distance / modest challenge riding. Bromley Cyclists do the various 'A out and back to A' circuits but there are not many 'A to B' like the FNRs...at least, apart from Adam's Amazing Adventures series...even with those, the best one was 'All Around the M25'


----------



## Becs (21 Nov 2010)

Definitely up for it (as long as it's not super early in the morning - much better at late nights than early mornings!).

Ooh and I'd prefer Saturdays too if possible


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Nov 2010)

On winter Saturdays? Sure thing. Based on a kick off near Victoria? (other Southern Region Termini are available). Sure thing. Only fly would be engineering works for me. I'd happily catch the 05:30 train for such fun and frolics allowing a 07:00 start from HPC.

Sundays mornings are either Godbothering or club rides for me though.


----------



## martint235 (21 Nov 2010)

Yep count me in.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Nov 2010)

Not stepping on anyone toes at all.
Be nice to get coast bound some saturday or sunday mornings


----------



## Origamist (21 Nov 2010)

I like the idea as night rides take a lot out of me (I lose much of the w/e due to a combination of sleep deprivation and alcohol consumption). Morning rides don't affect me in the same way. 

I'd prefer Saturdays, as Sundays are harder for me.

If the pace could be a bit quicker than FNRttC's I'd be very keen, but I understand the need for inclusivity on these rides.


----------



## gaz (21 Nov 2010)

Saturdays is good for me, i'm also accustom to getting up earlier rather than staying up later  . Sundays are harder due to family stuff.


----------



## Mista Preston (21 Nov 2010)

great idea Simon. Ian and I had said before how a ride out from London to say Ashford (60ish miles) is very doable and just jump on the train at the end.

Look forward to the details


----------



## Aperitif (21 Nov 2010)

Mista Preston said:


> great idea Simon. Ian and I had said before *how a ride out from London to say Ashford* (60ish miles) is very doable and just jump on the train at the end.
> 
> Look forward to the details



  Be my guest Clive!  Is there a sandy beach?


----------



## Mista Preston (21 Nov 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Be my guest Clive!  Is there a sandy beach?



it was just a example of riding somewhere different !


----------



## Aperitif (21 Nov 2010)

Mista Preston said:


> it was just a example of riding somewhere different !



I know, I know. Ashford is no big Deal - just nearer!


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Nov 2010)

I rode to Ashford last month. 

And that's all I can think of right now. It's that kind of place.


----------



## tdr1nka (21 Nov 2010)

That sounds like a great idea Dell, I'd be more inclined to join a Sunday ride as I tend to work Sat am but that is a possible variable.


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 Nov 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> I don't want to tread on people's toes here, so I thought I'd ask.
> 
> If I were to organise a few early morning rides to the coast, perhaps taking in roads that I wouldn't neccessarily take a night ride along, would you be interested? The general idea would be to get to the coast by late lunchtime. We'd start early which might mean some people taking a very early train to Victoria.



Aha - glad you've changed your mind from a couple of months ago!

If it's a smaller group, then it would be a faster speed overall, which is fine.

Sundays would mean quieter roads first thing (well, until all the mega hypermarkets and DIY places open up), although of course the train service is worse and more likely not to be running due to engineering works.

Either day is fine with me.

Perhaps re-visit some of the ideas on the FNRttC 2011 suggestions thread?


----------



## frank9755 (21 Nov 2010)

Sounds like a good idea and I'd come when I could make it! 
Saturdays would generally work best for me.
Frank


----------



## Tynan (21 Nov 2010)

brill

Sats no good whatsoever for me but early doors Sundays would work


----------



## Andrij (21 Nov 2010)

Yes, I'd be interested.

Early? I start winter rides usually at 6AM, summer even earlier. So no problem putting in an hour or so before sunrise.


----------



## Wobblers (21 Nov 2010)

An early morning start would mean that only those who live in London or close to a mainline station would be able to make the start in time.

Might I suggest that a later start - perhaps mid-late morning? - would allow more people to participate? How about a civilised ride timed so that we could watch the sun set over sea to the accompaniment of a civilised drink or two?


----------



## ttcycle (21 Nov 2010)

These sound like a great idea as night riding can taker its toll on me sometimes. Look forward to the details!


----------



## Becs (22 Nov 2010)

McWobble said:


> Might I suggest that a later start - perhaps mid-late morning?


----------



## Aperitif (22 Nov 2010)

McWobble said:


> An early morning start would mean that only those who live in London or close to a mainline station would be able to make the start in time.
> 
> Might I suggest that a later start - perhaps mid-late morning? - would allow more people to participate? How about a civilised ride timed so that we could watch the sun set over sea to the accompaniment of a civilised drink or two?



I sense a 'business opportunity' for you Andrew. You cannot be the only cyclist in Brum, or environs! Recce the terrain, pick a date, round up the stay-a beds and head for the coast from the outskirtiness of the Midlands. We chatted about this on Saturday and it would only be 'a tickle' to Aberystwyth, 'a breeze' to Rutland Water, Kings Lynn beckons and even Cleethorpes is only a sort of Dunwich Dynamo sized distance. A ride over the Humber Bridge is a thing to savour! Let alone the Peak District and all its treasures, Colwyn bay - or even Lllangollen at a mere 60 miles! 
All the best work is done in the morning - except when it's midnight! (And what's a civilised drink?)


----------



## Tim Hall (22 Nov 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> I don't want to tread on people's toes here, so I thought I'd ask.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> A ride to Bognor might stop of at Rykas just north of Dorking for a coffee, go down* Weare Street* and then make another short stop at Pulborough.



Sold!


----------



## rb58 (22 Nov 2010)

Oh, yes please. Preference (if I had one) would be early Saturdays as there's usually other things happening on a Sunday.


----------



## martint235 (22 Nov 2010)

From a purely personal point of view, I'd prefer early starts around 7am as this makes it a bit more pleasant for the ride back rather than just in the dark all the way. 

I understand what others have said about wanting it later to allow them to get to the start too.....


----------



## zigzag (22 Nov 2010)

it's a very good idea to keep the miles ticking over the winter. my ideal training day would be to get up at 6, start riding at 7, reach the destination at 11-ish, have a break, leave for home at noon and be back by 5pm to make the most out of daylight.


----------



## Wobblers (23 Nov 2010)

Aperitif said:


> I sense a 'business opportunity' for you Andrew. You cannot be the only cyclist in Brum, or environs! Recce the terrain, pick a date, round up the stay-a beds and head for the coast from the outskirtiness of the Midlands. We chatted about this on Saturday and it would only be 'a tickle' to Aberystwyth, 'a breeze' to Rutland Water, Kings Lynn beckons and even Cleethorpes is only a sort of Dunwich Dynamo sized distance. A ride over the Humber Bridge is a thing to savour! Let alone the Peak District and all its treasures, Colwyn bay - or even Lllangollen at a mere 60 miles!
> All the best work is done in the morning - except when it's midnight! (And what's a civilised drink?)



Funnily enough, I've been thinking of doing just this. I like the idea of riding to Wales overnight - I've got a nice (for Brum) route out of the centre though things get more hazy after that as my knowledge of the roads becomes more vague. It's got lots of potential, if you like hills... Tell you what, I'll do it if you supply the cake!


----------



## Aperitif (23 Nov 2010)

Deal. Two people that like the cakes then. I'll get a hardcore team to ride to Brum


----------



## gbs (23 Nov 2010)

On my part, a slight preference for early start Saturday but I am flexible. I will be raring to go in February (I hope).


----------



## Flying Dodo (23 Nov 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Deal. Two people that like the cakes then. I'll get a hardcore team to ride to Brum



I like cake and (B)rum!


----------



## Aperitif (23 Nov 2010)

Flying Dodo said:


> I like cake and (B)rum!


----------



## ChrisKH (24 Nov 2010)

Much as I love FNrttc's they play havoc with the family, so early morning ones are ideal.

So possibility of a Republican Fnrttc/Smrttc on 29th / 30th April or 1st May then?


----------



## Wobblers (25 Nov 2010)

Aperitif said:


>



That will do nicely!


----------



## benborp (26 Nov 2010)

I think it would be an excellent idea. The variety of new destinations that would be possible is quite exciting. As is the ability to appreciate and share some of the stunning views that we pass, oblivious, on the night rides. I'm sure there is enough knowledge amongst the regulars and of course Simon, to find quiet daytime routes out of London. Weare St is similar to many beautiful lanes south of London that would be stunning to ride along during the day but just a little too treacherous in the small hours.
I'd prefer Sunday rides as I generally work on Saturdays (which makes the dash back in the morning after a FNRttC interesting as it's on the edge of possible to ride it).
Would there be the opportunity to mix some Saturday and some Sunday rides? Would the organizational overheads be less onerous than a FNRttC? If so would they be likely to run more often or on a less regular schedule than the lunar? Are they going to become even more popular than the night rides?


----------



## clivedb (26 Nov 2010)

Yes, thanks, Simon - an excellent idea and I would hope to join you for some. I particularly would enjoy another ride a bit further west into Sussex.
Clive


----------



## TimO (27 Nov 2010)

It sounds like a great idea. Much as I like FNRttCs, you often don't get to see a lot until later in the ride, and indeed with last months ride, I think the entire ride had arrived in Brighton before sunrise! Obviously it also allows some of those suggestions which you made, for routes which are less suitable for night rides, being poorly lit, or less well surfaced, which could make for some enjoyable alternative paths.

From a purely selfish personal point of view, an early start would be better, although it would make things harder for those from areas away from central London.


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Nov 2010)

TimO said:


> It sounds like a great idea. Much as I like FNRttCs, you often don't get to see a lot until later in the ride, and indeed with last months ride,


that can be a blessing. Some of the route down to Brighton is much nicer in darkness.


----------



## sjt (13 Dec 2010)

After two rides I’ll follow you anywhere now, boss. 

The ‘conversational pace’ s a key attraction. I’d be sorry to see this ride go much faster. (And probably from some distance behind.) 

Love early-morning starts, and have a sofa for anyone who can't get an early train.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Dec 2010)

sjt said:


> After two rides I’ll follow you anywhere now, boss.
> 
> The ‘conversational pace’ s a key attraction. I’d be sorry to see this ride go much faster. (And probably from some distance behind.)
> 
> Love early-morning starts, and have a sofa for anyone who can't get an early train.




don't fret, there will be plenty riding at the back.


----------



## zimzum42 (12 Jan 2011)

Has this idea died a death? Hope not...


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Jan 2011)

zimzum42 said:


> Has this idea died a death? Hope not...


absolutely not. HaloJ is organising a fairly rapid (although not that rapid for a chap of your calibre, ZZ) essay to Maldon on the 29th of this month, and when I get the insurance thing sorted out I'll post a few dates in the spring and summer. 
https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------



## Notsototalnewbie (16 Jan 2011)

I'd definitely be up for this. I stopped doing the night rides because they wiped out my entire weekend and work is stressful at the moment (although I'd do one if I had some leave to spare) but I do miss the rides to the coast. I'd heard about the fish 'n' chips ride but that will be much too fast for me, and I am at a conference anyway. I am as slow as I ever was 

I now have a different bike from the purple one you so disapproved of, dell, but I don't think you'll approve of this one much more (although it does fit me quite a bit better than the old one).


----------



## zimzum42 (16 Jan 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> absolutely not. HaloJ is organising a fairly rapid (although not that rapid for a chap of your calibre, ZZ) essay to Maldon on the 29th of this month, and when I get the insurance thing sorted out I'll post a few dates in the spring and summer.
> http://www.cyclechat...r-fish-n-chips/



That would have been nice but have to be away at a wedding that weekend, shame


----------



## DJ (18 Jan 2011)

Hi, yes I would definatley be interested in this for sure! Either Sat or Sun, really.


----------



## Ravenbait (26 Jan 2011)

It's all far too far south for me.

Sam


----------



## Flying Dodo (27 Jan 2011)

I'll also be running several rides to the coast this year. There'll be one I'll be doing around early May, as part of my training for a likely End to End charity ride in June.

This will be a long one to Dover, as it will be 95 miles but no excessive hills (I may add in a slight detour to round it up to 100). 

However, I'll be doing it at a steady pace, rather than mega speedy, and there'll be 2 food stops on the way (one of which is a pub)!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Jan 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> I'll also be running several rides to the coast this year. There'll be one I'll be doing around early May, as part of my training for a likely End to End charity ride in June.
> 
> This will be a long one to Dover, as it will be 95 miles but no excessive hills (I may add in a slight detour to round it up to 100).
> 
> However, I'll be doing it at a steady pace, rather than mega speedy, and there'll be 2 food stops on the way (one of which is a pub)!



I've always fancied doing London to Dover


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2011)

GregCollins said:


> I've always fancied doing London to Dover




A few of us did this ride with Adam the year before last (blimey...time is flying by).. was a really nice ride.

On another note Adam.. I hope you are planning another Loughborough-London ride again this year.


----------



## StuAff (27 Jan 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> I'll also be running several rides to the coast this year. There'll be one I'll be doing around early May, as part of my training for a likely End to End charity ride in June.
> 
> This will be a long one to Dover, as it will be 95 miles but no *excessive hills* (I may add in a slight detour to round it up to 100).
> 
> However, I'll be doing it at a steady pace, rather than mega speedy, and there'll be 2 food stops on the way (one of which is a pub)!



London to Dover, no, not done that.  Are you including Capel le Ferne as 'not excessive' or just going round it?


----------



## martint235 (27 Jan 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> I'll also be running several rides to the coast this year. There'll be one I'll be doing around early May, as part of my training for a likely End to End charity ride in June.
> 
> This will be a long one to Dover, as it will be 95 miles but no excessive hills (I may add in a slight detour to round it up to 100).
> 
> However, I'll be doing it at a steady pace, rather than mega speedy, and there'll be 2 food stops on the way (one of which is a pub)!



I was looking into this too. There's a really nice pub just outside Dover called The Coastguard. It's at the bottom of the cliffs right on the beach and I was thinking wouldn't that be a great place to ride to.


----------



## Flying Dodo (27 Jan 2011)

ianrauk said:


> A few of us did this ride with Adam the year before last (blimey...time is flying by).. was a really nice ride.
> 
> On another note Adam.. I hope you are planning another Loughborough-London ride again this year.



Not quite. To make it easier train-wise as it'll be a 125 from St Pancras with loads of bike room, and to shorten it a bit, I'll be running it from Leicester.

As mentioned here, the LL ride will be 100 miles (2 x L in Roman numerals).


----------



## Flying Dodo (27 Jan 2011)

StuAff said:


> London to Dover, no, not done that.  Are you including Capel le Ferne as 'not excessive' or just going round it?




My current route doesn't include that, but I have been considering it, as I'd love to go via the Spitfire Memorial.


----------



## Sittingduck (27 Jan 2011)

I'd be up for a couple of these - Sat or Sun is ok for me, no real pref.


----------



## StuAff (27 Jan 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> My current route doesn't include that, but I have been considering it, as I'd love to go via the Spitfire Memorial.


The climb is hard work, but not that hard. Some of my fellow Pedal to Paris riders- many of whom walked up- reckoned it was as tough as Ditchling (I certainly didn't- I was breathing much less heavily & had two lower gears to spare). The Memorial is well worth a visit (I think the Legion might just, quite rightly, route us that way on purpose), with the bonus of fantastic views of the white cliffs.


----------



## TimO (28 Jan 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> I'll also be running several rides to the coast this year. ...



Of course, you've already run one so far this year, but the less enthusiastic will have missed it, and it's Ninja Turtle impersonations.


----------



## Aperitif (28 Jan 2011)

Reading your post conjures up the ultimate French dish Tim

'Tortue aux noix avec petits pois potage' 

Hope your recovery is going well Davy - you hapless tart!


----------



## martint235 (28 Jan 2011)

TimO said:


> Of course, you've already run one so far this year, but the less enthusiastic will have missed it, and it's Ninja Turtle impersonations.



It was such a legendary spectacle that by the time we get to July's FNRttC, there will have been a cast of thousands at Pease Pottage offering to help Davy to his feet.


----------



## HaloJ (1 Feb 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> I'll also be running several rides to the coast this year. There'll be one I'll be doing around early May, as part of my training for a likely End to End charity ride in June.



How early in May? The 13th/14th is the FNRttC Brighton leaving Sunday 1st and the weekend of the 7th/8th. I was planning on doing a Cambridge ride on the 8th.

Abs


----------



## Flying Dodo (1 Feb 2011)

In that case we'll pencil in Sunday 1st May. That way, you'll have the Monday May Day holiday to recover, if you were planning on cycling back to London as well!


----------



## Aperitif (1 Feb 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> In that case we'll pencil in Sunday 1st May. That way, you'll have the Monday May Day holiday to recover, if you were planning on cycling back to London as well!



Can't you make it any earlier in May Adam...

...just asking like


----------



## StuAff (1 Feb 2011)

That clashes with the IOW Randonnee


----------



## ianrauk (1 Feb 2011)

StuAff said:


> That clashes with the IOW Randonnee





Oh dear Stu.. so many rides and so little time...lol


----------



## martint235 (1 Feb 2011)

Going to be a busy weekend as there's the Republican Ride on the 29th April. Still you can't do too much cycling can you?


----------



## Aperitif (1 Feb 2011)

StuAff said:


> That clashes with the IOW Randonnee



Blackgang Chine for you Stu - there's a mean 'Rucksack Cove' feature this year...


----------



## StuAff (1 Feb 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Blackgang Chine for you Stu - there's a mean 'Rucksack Cove' feature this year...


----------



## Flying Dodo (13 Mar 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> In that case we'll pencil in Sunday 1st May. That way, you'll have the Monday May Day holiday to recover, if you were planning on cycling back to London as well!




I've realised it's the Historic Vehicles ride on 1st May, so I'll postpone my Dover ride, as following the old vehicles down to Brighton is good fun.


----------



## StuAff (13 Mar 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> I've realised it's the Historic Vehicles ride on 1st May, so I'll postpone my Dover ride, as following the old vehicles down to Brighton is good fun.



It does sound fun, though I'll be doing the IOW instead. Hopefully I'll be able to make the new date for Dover.


----------



## velovoice (16 Apr 2012)

This thread wandered off topic a bit but I'm wondering if the orginal idea is dead in the water? Sounds like ideal summertime riding to me.


----------



## ajstephens (16 Apr 2012)

I'm very keen on this idea too... Sat or Sun is good for me. Has anything materialised?


----------



## Becs (16 Apr 2012)

Me too. Nice long rides at FNRTTC pace would be lovely (once out of London)!


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Apr 2012)

Susie and I go to the seaside most weekends, but we do start at silly o'clock....


----------



## Becs (16 Apr 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> Susie and I go to the seaside most weekends, but we do start at silly o'clock....


How silly?


----------



## velovoice (16 Apr 2012)

As I live very near to you, silly o'clock is not a problem for me...


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 Apr 2012)

User10571 & I have done some Whitstable day time rides (including the canal path variation, which was fun) leaving from Cutty Sark at 9 am (so that would mean HPC at 8:00 - 8:15).


----------



## velovoice (16 Apr 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> User10571 & I have done some Whitstable day time rides (including the canal path variation, which was fun) leaving from Cutty Sark at 9 am (so that would mean HPC at 8:00 - 8:15).


I suspect he means much earlier, probably by 1-2 hours...


----------



## Becs (16 Apr 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> User10571 & I have done some Whitstable day time rides (including the canal path variation, which was fun) leaving from Cutty Sark at 9 am (so that would mean HPC at 8:00 - 8:15).


 
that sounds like fun - i like the idea of a canal path, make me feel like my big fat tyres are justified!


----------



## User10571 (16 Apr 2012)

The canal path was always *ahem* 'interesting' on 23s. But doable.
At some point early last year the surface was 'improved'.
Only it wasn't.
It has been rendered virtually unrideable on 23s.
I say virtually, because I took Mice down there, when I didn't know about the new surface, and was thoroughly embarrassed for having done so.
Although we did manage to complete the canal path, it was a total 'mare, and I wouldn't recommend anything less than an ATB with knobblies down there.

Ask Mice. Her MMV.


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 Apr 2012)

Ah. That's a shame.


----------



## TimO (16 Apr 2012)

It is a shame. I did the canal route once, quite a while back, on the Kaffenback, which has reasonably wide bombproof tyres. I don't recall it as being particularly challenging. What have they done to it that's made it worse, by an improvement?


----------



## User10571 (16 Apr 2012)

TimO said:


> It is a shame. I did the canal route once, quite a while back, on the Kaffenback, which has reasonably wide bombproof tyres. I don't recall it as being particularly challenging. What have they done to it that's made it worse, by an improvement?


Levelled it (which _is_ an improvement, given the potholes which were there before), but laid a top surface of something similar in grade to the ballast you'll find on a railway line - without anything to bind it together.
Hard work and lots of clenching and unscheduled changes of trajectory when on 23s.
Bad language may also be heard.
Bent the pointer of the dial against it's end-stop, on the NSTN meter.


----------



## ajstephens (16 Apr 2012)

Just a suggestion, if on a kent coast ride could pop in to the new 'Cyclopark' on the way? Opens next month...

http://www.cyclopark.com/


----------



## wanda2010 (16 Apr 2012)

I'd be interested in a weekend ride. Will keep an eye on this thread to see what transpires.


----------



## ceepeebee (16 Apr 2012)

Not quite the coast, but I do intend to do a ride to Partridge Green to the home of Darkstar Brewery sometime this summer.


----------



## Ess (17 Apr 2012)

I'm also interested in weekend coastal rides, particularly Sundays and the earlier the better!


----------



## Becs (17 Apr 2012)

I know it's not coastal, but I could lead a not-so-speedy Cambridge ride at some point when I'm a bit fitter


----------



## redjedi (17 Apr 2012)

Becs said:


> I know it's not coastal, but I could lead a not-so-early Cambridge ride at some point when I'm a bit fitter


 
FTFY


----------



## StuartG (17 Apr 2012)

If its early - Saturday would be better for out of towners (and very lazy in-towners). Sunday trains generally start later and big chunks of Southern go 'technical' on Sundays too doubling the problem.


----------



## Becs (17 Apr 2012)

redjedi said:


> FTFY


 
well yes that too - it won't leave london before 10am, maybe even 11am!


----------



## velovoice (17 Apr 2012)

Intrigued by all the suggestions but... is this starting to wander off topic? 

I'm very interested in DZ's original proposal - or a close approximation if anyone else is keen to get it off the ground. I don't mind early starts - in fact, on summer weekends I'd prefer them. And by early, I mean 7am onwards. 

ETA: Re-reading the thread, it looks like there's some interest in later starts (10am onwards) but primarily from people talking about riding to non-coast destinations. 9am is about the latest I'd want to set off for the seaside - partly to avoid heavy traffic getting out of London but also I want to get home in time to still have the evening free for other things.


----------



## User10571 (17 Apr 2012)

Without stating the obvious..... London departures anything before 08:00am (preferably earlier) on a weekend, and the roads are pretty much your's until you reach the leafy green stuff - the congregations of Asda, B&Q _et al _don't stir for their Sunday Service until much later.....


----------



## martint235 (17 Apr 2012)

I'm very much up for a seaside jaunt particularly on summer weekends. I don't mind pootling along but I would want to cycle back so I'd be looking at getting to the seaside around 1pm so I'd be going for early starts too.


----------



## Becs (17 Apr 2012)

User10571 said:


> Without stating the obvious..... London departures anything before 08:00am (preferably earlier) on a weekend, and the roads are pretty much your's until you reach the leafy green stuff - the congregations of Asda, B&Q _et al _don't stir for their Sunday Service until much later.....


 
Solved by getting on a train to the outskirts of London. Why does to have to be to the coast? Could it just be weekend rides to somewhere nice at fnrttc pace?


----------



## StuartG (17 Apr 2012)

Would it be nicer to start at the edge of London (Purley/Watford/Uxbridge etc) so we get enjoying the green straightaway and maybe add the ten miles onto the pretty end of the trip we lose passing through the all-too-visible surburbs?


----------



## velovoice (17 Apr 2012)

User13710 said:


> Someone recently mentioned having cycled to Bognor at a steady but not frantic pace in 6.5 hours, so a 10 am start wouldn't mean that much of a late finish would it?


Yes, I believe that was Susie. I don't know if that was rolling time or elapsed time, though.


----------



## velovoice (17 Apr 2012)

Becs said:


> Solved by getting on a train to the outskirts of London.


Hmm, rather not. Racing to catch early morning trains to get somewhere by a set time is what I do during the week.  


Becs said:


> Why does to have to be to the coast? Could it just be weekend rides to somewhere nice at fnrttc pace?


Yes of course! It's not an either/or thing though. New thread? 
I really like the idea of doing what is essentially a FNRttC but as a daytime weekend trip, so I bumped this thread to find out if others are interested in that.


----------



## Becs (17 Apr 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Hmm, rather not. Racing to catch early morning trains to get somewhere by a set time is what I do during the week.
> 
> Yes of course! It's not an either/or thing though. New thread?
> quote]
> ...


----------



## velovoice (17 Apr 2012)

Becs said:


> Would just mean the same people would have to reply twice!


I watch lots of threads and don't have a problem with this... There are already two (or more) different 'proposals' on offer here - which is far more confusing than having more than one thread going on - to which people can reply 'yea' or 'nay' to without resulting in confusion as to _*which*_ ride they've responded about.

Sorry, but I didn't bump this particular thread with the expectation that people might pitch in telling me why I should do something else instead??


----------



## User10571 (17 Apr 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Yes, I believe that was Susie. I don't know if that was rolling time or elapsed time, though.


Elapsed.
Rolling was closer to 5.5 hrs.


----------



## velovoice (17 Apr 2012)

User10571 said:


> Elapsed.
> Rolling was closer to 5.5 hrs.


Thanks User10571. I'm a lot slower than Susie but that's an excellent time to aspire to.


----------



## Becs (17 Apr 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Sorry, but I didn't bump this particular thread with the expectation that people might pitch in telling me why I should do something else instead??


 
not telling - I thought we were brain-storming ideas!


----------



## velovoice (17 Apr 2012)

Becs said:


> not telling - I thought we were brain-storming ideas!


Yes... for a weekend daylight ride to the coast somewhere...?


----------



## Becs (17 Apr 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> Yes... for a weekend daylight ride to the coast somewhere...?


 
Sorry I thought the people that were interested in riding to the coast would also be interested in riding to other nice places. My bad


----------



## velovoice (17 Apr 2012)

Becs said:


> Sorry I thought the people that were interested in riding to the coast would also be interested in riding to other nice places. My bad


We would, we would!!  I would love to do your Cambridgeshire ride - was really disappointed I couldn't make the date last summer. If you're thinking of doing it again this year, maybe start a fresh thread about that and we can all talk dates and go from there? That'd be great.


----------



## Becs (17 Apr 2012)

RebeccaOlds said:


> We would, we would!!  I would love to do your Cambridgeshire ride - was really disappointed I couldn't make the date last summer. If you're thinking of doing it again this year, maybe start a fresh thread about that and we can all talk dates and go from there? That'd be great.


 
I won't be doing it this year (too much work on trying to finish the thesis!) but my Dad and some other guys in the village are going to start running it annually again as a fund raiser for Arthur Rank Hospice (they did this for 9 years - I just hijacked the route!). There will be 18 mile, 30 mile and 50 mile routes to choose from (you can add an extra 12 miles by cycling to and from cambridge station) so I will definitely post it up here when the date is finalised. I'm hoping that the mods will leave it in the main part of the forum as it's local rather than corporate charity riding!


----------



## saoirse50 (17 Apr 2012)

I love early morning rides to the coast. I do them solo sometimes, but I start very early (5am ish) but I suspect that is a bit early for some. At the end of May (26 or 27th depending on availability of trains back) I will be riding to Cuckmere Haven (well, Eastbourne eventually) starting as early as I can. It will be a recce of sorts as I haven't done it for a long time so I expect things will have changed a bit. It's about 75 miles. If anyone fancies this, they are welcome to join me. Iwill post up details and route when I get them finalised.


----------



## StuAff (17 Apr 2012)

Becs said:


> I won't be doing it this year


Boo!


Becs said:


> but my Dad and some other guys in the village are going to start running it annually again as a fund raiser for Arthur Rank Hospice (they did this for 9 years - I just hijacked the route!). There will be 18 mile, 30 mile and 50 mile routes to choose from (you can add an extra 12 miles by cycling to and from cambridge station) so I will definitely post it up here when the date is finalised. I'm hoping that the mods will leave it in the main part of the forum as it's local rather than corporate charity riding!


Hooray! It was a really good ride, so might be up for that.

Also: Plans are afoot for a night ride to Southsea in September. There will probably be daytime recces...


----------



## Flying Dodo (19 Apr 2012)

Becs said:


> Sorry I thought the people that were interested in riding to the coast would also be interested in riding to other nice places. My bad


 
There have been the LonJoG "training" rides - next one 12th May. 

I'll be honest to say that most of the other rides I tend to organise do tend to be towards the coast, mainly because I like the sea! 

I'll see (pardon the pun) about some other destinations for July onwards though.


----------



## gbs (23 Apr 2012)

If there is interest I could organise a Horley, Turner's Hill, Ditchling, B'ton, Devil's Dyke, Wineham (lunch), Horley loop - about 100k, 1000m vertical including three well known "trophy"hills. Pace about 27kph on the flat so not a potter. Many bailout options on both legs. Why Horley? 1. Frequent trains from Victoria, LB, CLJ. 2. takes us effortlessly through S London and avoids the complications of GTW


----------



## StuAff (23 Apr 2012)

Geoffrey, there is interest  Trains to/from Horley from here fairly straightforward.


----------



## gbs (24 Apr 2012)

Stu, VG. I know the Portsmouth service is rather infrequent so we can time our departure to SR's timetable.


----------



## AKA Bob (30 Apr 2012)

Sounds like a plan I did enjoy the Ramsgate run at Christmas


----------



## gbs (6 May 2012)

With a headcount of possibly 3 it seems OTT to label this as a CC ride and publish dates and times etc. So, I propose to be opportunistic and early one week when summer begins I will post a suggested meeting point for a Saturday or Sunday Horley/B'ton/Horley loop. If more than a handful commit then I will make a lunch reservation.


----------

